# iBook (G3) - Monitor bleibt schwarz! HILFE!



## corona (4. April 2006)

Hallo,

bitte helft mir denn seit gestern bin ich total verzweifelt.

Gestern als ich ganz normal am iBook arbeitete hing auf einmal der Rechner komplett (kann kein Mauszeiger bewegen, Tastatur auch nicht). Danach wurde der Screen plötzlich schwarz, so dass mir nichts anderes übrig blieb als das iBook zu restartetn.

Der Monitor meines iBook G3 blieb jedoch schwarz. Vollkommen normale Startgeräusche, Festplatte läuft an - alles normal, nur der Monitor blieb schwarz.

Nachdem ich gestern mehrfach verzweifelt mit tausenden Tastenkombinationen während des Starts versucht hab, den Monitor wieder zu starten, hat sich dennoch nichts getan. Erst heut morgen hab ich mich schon gefreut: Nach ca. 12h Ruhezeit startet das iBook wie gewohnt, auch mit Monitor und alles scheint behoben. Bevor jedoch der Anmeldebildschirm kommt, beginnt es heftig zu flackern, schlieren und komische farbige Streifen ziehen sich durchs Bild, die Maus ist nicht mehr zu betätigen und seitdem bleibt der Monitor wieder schwarz.

Wer kann mir helfen? Woran liegt das? Grafikkarte? Virus? Kann man da noch etwas retten?

Hab auch folgenden Link im Netz gefunden: http://www.apple.com/de/support/ibook/faq/ Liegt es also vielleicht daran? 

Wer hatte so ein ähnliches Problem schon mal?

Danke für jede Hilfe!


----------



## Erpel (4. April 2006)

Hallo corona
zu aller erst solltest du mal überprüfen ob dein iBook zu den Geräten gehört die von dem auf der Apple Homepage beschriebenen Problemen gehört. Am einfachsten ist das anhand der Seriennummer. Wenn sie zwischen UV117XXXXXX bis UV342XXXXXX liegt ist es sehr wahrscheinlich dass die Bildausfälle von einer defekten Komponente auf dem Logicboard herrühren. Da dein Rechner nicht mehr vernünfigt startet kannst du sie Seriennummer leider nicht komfortabel in OS X nachschauen sondern musst entweder einen Blick auf deine Verpackung werfen, oder auf dem Aufkleber unter der Tastatur nachsehen.
Wenn die Seriennummer passt solltest du dich mal an den Apple-Support wenden.

In einem anderen Forum habe ich zu dem Thema noch folgendes gelesen:


> Der Mensch bei Gravis hat auf dem linken Lautsprecher nen bissel rumgedrückt und schon war wieder ein Bild da.


Bin mir nicht ganz sicher was ich davon halten soll, aber du kannst es ja mal vorsichtig versuchen.
Melde dich mal wieder wenn du in der Richtung näheres weißt.
Viel Glück
philipp

PS: Je genauer du angibst um welches Modell es sich handelt desto leichter ist es zu helfen.


----------



## larmene (10. Dezember 2006)

corona hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> bitte helft mir denn seit gestern bin ich total verzweifelt.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
habe das selbe Problem. Sollte also mittlerweile jemand wissen, WELCHES der möglichen Gründe für dieses Phänomen verantwortlich sein könnte, dann BITTE antworten.
Herzlichen Dank, larmene


----------



## corona (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo larmene,

also bei mir damals lag das daran, dass mein iBook eine defekte Komponente an der Hauptplatine hatte. Da das iBook damals nicht älter als 3 Jahre war, hat mir der Apple-Support hier in Frankfurt das ganze ausgetauscht, ohne dass ich dafür was zahlen musste.

Am besten schaust Du mal hier nach: http://www.apple.com/de/support/ibook/faq/

Schönen Gruß,
nicht den Kopf hängen lassen ;-) 
Corona


----------



## Erpel (12. Dezember 2006)

Das ist ein bekanntes Problem, und Apple tauscht angeblich die Hauptplatinen auch heute noch unentgeldlich aus, obwohl die offizielle Aktion abgelaufen ist.
Mein Tipp: Wende dich an den Support, es wird es wahrscheinlich wert sein.


----------

